# H3 / Dish Free channel 102 - "Ballers" episode has frontal nude sex scene? So kids can see this on D



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm new to the H3 and thought I post a comment about Dish's own channel 102 that shows a variety of programs.

I don't believe I got this channel on my old 722.

I have my H3 set to lock out adult programming.

So I was very surprised to check out channel 102 and the Baller's episode 1 they are showing from HBO.

I recorded it to skip through.
I was "very" surprised to see a nude sex scene with the woman sitting nude breasts on display sitting
on the guy and he was covered on the phone during this sex scene.

Now if I had HBO this wouldn't surprise me or concern me.

But on Dish's own free promo channel I was amazed this would be allowed to be shown.
And it's not a late night thing it's repeated at various hours of the day.

So do parents need to now delete this channel so this and possibly other sex scenes / nudity / frontal nudity be available to children without
parents aware.

Just curious about this channel and it allowing this content kids might view
just by channel surfing.

The odd thing is you'd figure since I told the box to block adult then this program would have been automatically blocked but it wasn't.

And if the only fix is a password and channel delete.
I'm curious why there is no warning that the program has nudity when you try to view it.

I know the DTV boxes have systems in place to block.
And I'm not sure if DTV's free channel has nudity. I don't recall ever catching any on their free channel.

Was definately surprised by this and wondered if there are "any" limits to what Dish shows on their own channel.
Would not like to be surprised if you were sitting with your family members and this curve ball happened.

Again if I was watching HBO, Cinemax I would expect this but on a free channel from Dish it was not expected.

bjf


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Some people will complain about anything 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HBO is not an adult channel. Cinemax is not an adult channel (and has a reputation for being skin-a-max or sin-a-max depending on one's viewpoint). Adult channels are in the 480-490 channel range as well as a few PPV channels.

One can set ratings locks on the receiver to catch objectional material on other channels. One caveat is non-rated programs. Blocking "NR" programs blocks programs that have not been rated ... which may be anything.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

HBO and Cinemax do "soft" porn. You've never watched Skinemax in the wee hours?


----------

